

Final Report on the software errors that made NATS close UK airspace 2014-12-12 [pdf] - parados
http://www.caa.co.uk/default.aspx?catid=2942&pagetype=90&pageid=16948

======
parados
The interim report was covered here before [0] but this final report has more
detail.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9026028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9026028)

